
Show HN: Simple OKR – Goal management with objectives and key results - tadasv
Hello HN community!<p>I&#x27;ve built a very simple OKR management tool for small companies and individuals <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;simpleokr.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;simpleokr.com</a><p>I&#x27;d appreciate any feedback and suggestions. I&#x27;m also happy to answer any questions related to the product.<p>Tadas
======
originaldabster
How'd you get to the $49.99/month pricetag? I'm not too familiar with
comparable tools but this seems a little steep to me...

